# Penn 545 ,555 or Newell 332,338



## Idaho fish (Apr 1, 2004)

Does anyone have any experience with these casting reels? Pro or con and their features that work. I know that the penns can be maged. I am looking to buy but have not used them. Are there other conventional reels that I am over looking that will cast 12 oz and 40 lb line 100-125 yds?


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

there may be other reels, but i doubt there are very many casters that can throw 12oz and 40 lb test 375'.
charlie


----------



## Salty (Jan 10, 2000)

I've tossed the 555, and some of the smaller Newells; they'll get the job done, but they can be a little tempermental. Unfortunately most all of the large reels are a little tempermental- nature of the beast I suppose. 

I've been playing with Shimano Trinidad 30, good reel, capable of tossing 100+. The Torium (same thing just a cast frame, no clicker tension, and a few other things) I imagine would come close to the same capabilities. 

With some experience the Penn Jigmaster (500) might do it. Also the Penn mag 980 or 990 might do it. 

Some others: Diawa Sealine X-40HV or x-50HV, Diawa Grand Wave Z-40HW or z-50HW, Avets, Accurates, and ABU 9000 or 10000. For a few. 

Tight lines and blue skies, 

Salty


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Hmmm,125yrds with 40#line&12oz??*

To get that kind of distance from that kind of setup,would be quite a feat..  The best of the best with 20lb line and souped up,high dollar reels can only get 400ft with 8nbait. I am not saying it can't be done,cause it's hard for me to believe someone can cast a five oz over 700ft and know for a fact that can be done..   I'm just rolling in "humble pie" if you can accomplish that though..  I'd say 100 yrds would be "top end" more like 80,with that setup,JMHO..NOTE: this is not ment to insult or offend,just I have never seen this done,so you can understand my amazment.. 
My suggestion would be one of the diawas,say sl 40 it holds the amount of line you're looking for and already has centrifugal breaks. They are a little hard to control,but nothing compaired to the Newell..


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I have no suggestions as to which reel, but I'd also go with something that has centrifugal brakes. Also, get something magged if you can. You gonna really have to put a lot of umph into your cast to try to get that distance. I have a jigmaster I used for the first time a week or so ago. It was wonderful for the first two casts and then it was way too fast from then on and I couldn't control it well. I used 30 lb test and with a 5 ounce threw it only about 60 yards at best the first two casts. After that maybe 50. Stopped using it. It can be magged though and I did mag it but obviously need more magnets. 
I guess the point I'm trying to make is you'll need a reel that is very controllable.


----------



## Smoothbore54 (Jun 8, 2003)

*What kind of Rod are you gonna' heave it with ???*

A mortar ??


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

he decided on oceanmaster surf rod.


----------



## Idaho fish (Apr 1, 2004)

*Less distance needed*

I talked to another person who said that 60-80 yds was needed on average but 100 yds would give me access to some untouched water. How much breaking will maging a reel give me?


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

it depends on how much edy current is generated or by the number and size of the magnets you add. I could only find one size rare earth magnet at radio shack and I bought four of them. I stuck two together cause they were very thin. So now I have two magnets of 1/4" height. From what I've read online I need more than that. Magnets won't help unless you have an aluminum spool. I can't give you specifics of magnets and breaking power cause I'm just now beginning to play around with this. I know there are some who have some experience with this on the board though.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*On my board it has been posted "scientificly"*

Where graphite spools work as well as aluminum for maging,but don't ask me to give the explaination he gave... 
Idaho fish,I think the 60 to 80 is fully obtainable,but 100 would be pushing the envolope,IMHO.. Centrifugal brakes,for some at least,work as well as magnets.. Maybe some of the "long distance casters" on this forum can help,cause I'm just one of those "mid distance" types...


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

*Daiwa Sl 40*

I have one of these that has 2 rare earth mags in it. It has presently 450 yds of 25lb line on it and with an 11' heaver on the field I can reach 75 to 90 yds consistently with 8nbait setup. The reel is almost beyond the need for thumbing, almost. 

But, it is tame enough to cast and not worry about on every wind change. The drag is outstandling and its very smooth.


----------



## Idaho fish (Apr 1, 2004)

*Drumdum,*

I couldn't find the maging info on the NC board. Do you know the title or location?


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

Hi Idaho fish,

In capacity the Newell 338 is about equal the Penn GS 555.

Both will hold about a filler spool of 40# mono (250 yards at .024 diameter). This would be BG 40# or an equivalent. As I recall, the 338 holds about 10 yards less than the 555 or slightly less than a filler spool.

The differences in Penn and Newell are important. With both having certain advantages over the other.

First, both reel can reels can be purchased with aluminum spools.
I recently purchased a new Newell P344. The P series was re-introduced recently. I'm not sure how long they will be available.
I do not believe the Newells with aluminum spools can be magged easily due to webbing construction of the spool ends. I may be wrong.

Second, the Newell reels do not have any type of braking mechanism. The Penn GS series does have centrifugal brakes.
However, with the GS 555 you will be robbed of distance when attempting longer casts (for me that's about 10 yards).

Third, the brakes on Newells are considered by many to be inferior to the Penn brakes. Some people replace the brakes on the Newell 400 series reels with Jigmaster brakes.

Newell reels are considerably lighter than their Penn equivalents.
They are favored in casting tournaments in the 4/0(60# mono) and 6/0(80# mono) classes.

Regarding distance, a couple of years ago a tournament's Jigmaster class was won by a cast of 181 yards using an 8 ounce sinker and .024 mono.

Hope this helps,
Don


----------



## Idaho fish (Apr 1, 2004)

*Thanks Don*

How are the penn GS centrifugal brakes adjusted? Can they all be turned off? Kent


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Yes you can turn them off either remove the blocks or push them below the clips.

The GS555 that Salty threw was mine and I could toss a big eel and 8 a very long ways(never measured) using a very old Hatteras Heaver(1974) They are not a problem to cast the reel could be cleaned up (Salty flushed mine and did a few other tricks and it is a very fast reel) With a reel in this size class you will need to develope a smooth cast.


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

Some additional info:

There is a pin that runs through the spindle shaft on the left side of the spool. Also, a ring is mounted inside the left end plate. There are small tubes (plastic or fiber?) that slide on both ends of the pin and rub against the ring in the end plate. Faster spool speed = more centrifigal force and hence more brakes.

The GS comes with both brakes parked or locked in place close to the spindle. So, you can have no brakes, one brake or two brakes in use. The GS mags (slidy and knobby) that I have do not have brakes.

The GS reels do have a bull bearing on the right side of the spool.
The combination of this bearing, brakes, and proper weight oil allow this reel to be either very fast of very docile depending on how you set it up.

If you buy a GS reel, may I suggest that before you cast it, you take it down and remove all excess grease. Then flush the bearings and re-lube with an appropriate grade oil. My personal preference for the 555 is Red RFO in the right bull bearing and Castrol Hypoy C Gear Oil (80W-90) in the smaller left bearing. 

Hope this helps,
Don


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: Drumdum,*



Idaho fish said:


> *I couldn't find the maging info on the NC board. Do you know the title or location? *


 This is the Magging Thread I was speaking of.Hope Sandflea doesn't mind me posting this,but it is showing how magging can be done with graphite spool..Look at post by Tom W..


----------



## Idaho fish (Apr 1, 2004)

*Thanks*

The info was great(and detailed). It is looking like a penn 555 gs, but the Daiwas have caught my eye. My other three reels are penns. Where do you buy the red rocket oil?


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

Hi Idaho fish,

For RFO, you can probably get it at websites such as Fishermans Headquarters, Breakawayusa, and Cabela's.

On Cabela's, the upper left corner of the home page has a search mechanism. Select All Products and type in rocket. The RFO will be on the second page of the returned results.

Regarding Daiwa vs Penn, the following is not intended to fan any flames. It is just my observations.
A couple of years back I ordered a Penn GS 555 and a Daiwa Sealine-X 40SHV. The size and prices were almost identical for both. One day I stayed at home sick and the reels arrived in the mail that day. Although I was covered up with a blanket, I couldn't help but eye the boxes from time to time. I finally couldn't help myself and stripped down both reels. 
What I first noted was that the screws that attach the end plates of the Daiwa are sheet metal screws that thread directly into the graphite frame. The Penn has machine screws that thread into metal inserts. 
Next I noticed that the method of attaching the clamp attachment bolts to the reel foot was different. It appeared to me that the Daiwa method is inferior to Penns and creates a weaker foot. Penn has been building large reels for a long time and probably has migrated to more proven methods.
Also, Penn is noted for their superior brakes.

As noted, the Daiwa does catch your eye.

I am very satified with my GS 555 reels. Just remember to properly clean out the factory lubricant from the bearings and oil as previously noted.

Don


----------

